# Could somebody rhink of a name for my fursona please?



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 19, 2016)

So, can you find a name that would fit well to that peice of a cripple???


----------



## Lambda (Oct 22, 2016)

What about Lord Meme


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 22, 2016)

Lambda said:


> What about Lord Meme


Or just Bob or Steve....... It has the same creativity level like "lord meme"


----------



## Lambda (Oct 22, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Or just Bob or Steve....... It has the same creativity level like "lord meme"


Simplicity is the best


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Foxy McFoxyface?

Could call him Rin, Ruunan or Zearan?


----------



## Mobius (Oct 22, 2016)

"Jones".


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 22, 2016)

Use your first name.


----------



## Lambda (Oct 22, 2016)

I thought of a new one!
*Leeroy Jenkins*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 22, 2016)

Your fursona should be unique to you, right down to the name. It defeats the point of creating one otherwise...


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 1, 2016)

Rick Wilde


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh well, look I'm stupid, I mixed the two words OC and fursona up....

I wanted to write OC in the title....


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Oh well, look I'm stupid, I mixed the two words OC and fursona up....
> 
> I wanted to write OC in the title....


Still doesn't change much, if anything. The dude still needs a name, no?

What about "David"?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Rusty Shackleford


----------



## cosmo-cat (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Rusty Shackleford


i second rusty!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Rusty Shackleford








Rusty. Why didn't I think of that? 

Nice one.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 3, 2016)

Randy RedFhox


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

thom


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 5, 2016)

Or.... "Phallus Maximus Primus ex  Caelo" (The biggest first dick from the heaven.... well, in latin)
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Or.... "Phallus Maximus Primus ex  Caelo" (The biggest first dick from the heaven.... well, in latin)
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bigus Dickus sounds also nice


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Bigus Dickus sounds also nice


"He has a wife you know, Incontinentia, Incontinentia Buttocks"


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Toxicbassclaw extremeswagfagemo softpawfurry The 3rd!


----------

